# Limping when walking, but. . .



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Panzer must have done something while he was outside in the yard yesterday. We played ball for a while and I when came in, he stayed out. When he did come in, he was clearly favoring his left hip when he walking around the house. 

He has no other symptoms, doesn't appear in pain, and carries on about his routine as normal, except when he walks. He wants to play outside, and when he went out this morning, the neighbor dog was out and he ran along the fence like usual (I wouldn't have let him out if I saw her out there). 

If this was something serious, wouldn't he be babying the leg/hip all the time? I don't see any visible injury nor does he mind my touching his leg/hip area. How long to wait before a vet visit is in order? At 17 months, he's too old for a first-time bout with pano, isn't he?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my last GSD had pano at 6 months old
and again when he was 15 months old.
when there's something wrong with my dog
i don't wait to see the Vet or E-Vet.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

personally every stinking time Jinx injures herself she favors it like crazy while walking or standing but has no problems jumping off furniture and running around like a crazy dog on crack. She has no problem digging her legs in to pull like a sled or try to constantly tug with me I have to keep her crated to get her to rest it or lots of bones to keep her laying down in the house she definitely will not take it easy like a normal person would think she would even when not giving anything for pain and sometimes she hurts herself and limps for a good 2-3 weeks. The vets normally find nothing and just think she pulls something and has to let it heal with keeping her activity down and she's normally the same way full range of motion doesn't mind me touching it etc...


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Holmeshx2 said:


> personally every stinking time Jinx injures herself she favors it like crazy while walking or standing but has no problems jumping off furniture and running around like a crazy dog on crack. She has no problem digging her legs in to pull like a sled or try to constantly tug with me I have to keep her crated to get her to rest it or lots of bones to keep her laying down in the house she definitely will not take it easy like a normal person would think she would even when not giving anything for pain and sometimes she hurts herself and limps for a good 2-3 weeks. The vets normally find nothing and just think she pulls something and has to let it heal with keeping her activity down and she's normally the same way full range of motion doesn't mind me touching it etc...


This is why I don't go running to the vet everytime Abby limps. She usually gets over it in a day or so. When she had pano for the first time I learned to back off on the exercise/walking. After that whenever she limped it was because of pano or a bad landing after frisbee. She got over it quickly and I just took it easy for several days. Just a note: throwing frisbee for a GSD requires accuracy, don't make them jump, keep it low.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> This is why I don't go running to the vet everytime Abby limps. She usually gets over it in a day or so. When she had pano for the first time I learned to back off on the exercise/walking. After that whenever she limped it was because of pano or a bad landing after frisbee. She got over it quickly and I just took it easy for several days. Just a note: throwing frisbee for a GSD requires accuracy, don't make them jump, keep it low.


Competely agree I can't see running to the vet every time something little happens. Of course I always ask others their opinions because my first reaction is OMG I saw her scratch she doesn't have bugs something must be wrong then I talk myself down out of crazy mom mode and ask others their opinions just to see if I'm overreacting or if I should go and actually get her seen. If every time she did something I ran to the vets or worse the emergency vets I wouldn't be able to afford to feed her. If she's limping and has full range of motion and no reaction to me pressing all over then I wait it out a few days and limit her movement. If after a few days I see no improvement I make a judgement call to take her in just to ease my mind. The simple and hard truth to it all is that for about 80% of the injuries you're dog has theres nothing a vet can do besides tell you to keep the dog calm and possibly give a pain med but honestly I prefer not to give Jinx pain meds because feeling that pain helps remind them a bit to not act like a fool but I will give a single aspirin which is half the dose she can have right before bedtime just to help her rest more comfortably.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Holmeshx2 said:


> Competely agree I can't see running to the vet every time something little happens. Of course I always ask others their opinions because my first reaction is OMG I saw her scratch she doesn't have bugs something must be wrong then I talk myself down out of crazy mom mode and ask others their opinions just to see if I'm overreacting or if I should go and actually get her seen. If every time she did something I ran to the vets or worse the emergency vets I wouldn't be able to afford to feed her.


 I know the crazy mom mode well! 

I don't take myself to the doctor every time I have an ache or pain. Panzer seems to be doing a little better today and when he's outside he acts like nothing is wrong at all. Still a little limping in the house, but we're trying to have him take it easy. I was thinking maybe he even got a bug bite in his foot or something since he seems to be resting his weight on his other side. 

Thanks to all.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Awww, just saw this. I hope Panzer just has a bug bite. When Karlo had pano, I didn't even notice him limping. My trainer did while we were heeling around. Many times if the dog is in a drive state, they don't feel the pain and won't limp.
Arnica is a good supplement if he has some tissue/muscle pull.


----------

